# Help! Flame creeping back!



## synderblock (Sep 3, 2016)

I have a Masterbuilt Pro smoker. My apologies on the lack of technical terms, but recently the Location just past the hose connector (where the one tube enters the other) catches fire. I'll come out to check on it and flames are shooting down from that area. I'm guessing the propane is catching fire at that point. It's not windy right now.

When it did it a few minutes ago, I shut the gas off at the tank, then turned the smoker gas control off. Waited a few minutes, opened tank then set control to Low and hit igniter. It lit, but about 5 seconds later that area caught on fire again. Repeated process, but it's been 2 minutes and that spot has not lit up.

What to do? This is the 3rs time this has happened. Last time I had to finish cooking in the oven because it kept catching on fire. Always on lowest setting.

i can go talk to people at gas store but wanted to check here for any other solutions.

Attached is pic of spot that lights up for reference, if my explanation didn't suffice.

Thanks!












image.jpeg



__ synderblock
__ Sep 3, 2016


----------



## wimpy69 (Sep 3, 2016)

Check connections 
Turn on
No flame
Mist all tubing/connectors with soapy water
Check for bubbles. 

I'd find problem before using again. L.P. is heavier than air so sometimes odor isn't picked up. Wind can blow leak to ignite.


----------



## synderblock (Sep 3, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. But isn't the spot where it's catching fire a 'natural' leak point? It's a tube inserted into another tube, not sealed.


----------



## okie362 (Sep 3, 2016)

Can you circle the exact point in the picture where the flame is occurring?  Sounds like a backdraft or obstruction in the burner causing gas flow to reverse through the vent portion of the burner?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 3, 2016)

Run some wire through the the tube to the burner, maybe an insect took up residency...JJ


----------



## gr0uch0 (Sep 4, 2016)

I'm with Jimmy:  get a small gauge wire (or Venturi brush) and ream it out.  Now, before any of you sickos want to jump on board the reaming part, I'd start with a small spray bottle of soapy water.  Make sure all connections are tight, and open up the valves and introduce the propane into the unit.  Spray all connections, hoses, and fixtures up to the burner outlet, and look for bubbles.  More often than not, you'll find the culprit with this method.  It's saved my bacon more than once....


----------



## synderblock (Sep 4, 2016)

I lightened up the photo, zoomed in, and marked the rough location where its occurring. I haven't take. The time to really take a close look when it's happening, as I'm usually more concerned about shutting off the gas.

And it did happen again tonight, after I did my initial post (after about 2 hours of running fine). Sounds like checking for obstruction is the next logical step.

Thanks everyone!












image.jpeg



__ synderblock
__ Sep 4, 2016


----------



## daveomak (Sep 4, 2016)

Spider webbing will stop the gas flow and cause fire to burn in the venture tube...   Make sure all the alignment is correct when messing with the venture tube...    You might look at the orifice also....  The orifice is the very small hole where propane is injected into the venturi.....


----------

